# دورة الطاقة البديلة_ درس رقم (6): التوربينات



## صناعة المعمار (9 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة على النبي الامين محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني واخواتي الاعضاء والمشرفون الاعزاء:84: 

ساقدم لكم الدرس السادس من دورة الطاقة البديلة بعنوان [BLINK]التوربينات [/BLINK]
اتمنى ان يكون الشرح كافي ووافي ودعوني اشكر المشرف محمد الكردي لثقته الغالية بي واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن الظن 

[BLINK]للتذكير فقط[/BLINK] : اي سؤال او تعليق على الدرس ...........رجاء على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20415

لكن اي اضافة علمية تخص الدرس فيمكنم اضافتها هنا وساكون سعيدة جدا

فلنبدأ
.
.
.​

التُّـوربِيــن من تيربو وهي كلمة لاتينية تعني الجسم الذي يدور وهو جهاز من الصلب ذو عضو دوّار، يديره سائل أو غاز متحرّك، مثل الماء والبخار والغاز والهواء، ويسمى أيضًا العنَفَة. يغير التوربين الطاقة لسائل إلى نوع خاص من الطّاقة الحركيّة وهي طاقة الدّوران التي تُستخدم لتحريك الآلات. يوصّل التوربين الطّاقة الميكانيكية إلى الآلات الأخرى عن طريق دوران المحور الدّوار. 
يوفر التوربين الطّاقة لآلات مختلفة، منها المولّدات الكهربائيّة ومضخات الماء. وفي الواقع، تنتج المولّدات التي تحرّكها توربينات معظم الكهرباء المستخدمة في إضاءة المنازل وتشغيل المصانع. وتؤدي التوربينات التي تُشغّل مضخّات الماء دورًًًا مهمًًًّا في مشاريع الرّي في جميع أنحاء العالم. وتستخدم التوربينات كذلك لتدوير مراوح السّفن، وتُعدُّ جزءًا مهمًّا في محّرك الطّائرة الّنفّاثة.
ويرجع تاريخ أقدم توربين معروف إلى نحو 2,000 عام، وهي عجلات مائيّة بسيطة استخدمها الإغريق القدامى. أمّا اليوم، فتختلف التوربينات في الحجم والطّاقة، استنادًا إلى غرض الاستخدام. فقد ينتج توربين ضخم يشغّل مولّدًًًا كهربائيًّا، على سبيل المثال، طاقة مقدارها نحو 750 مليون واط، بينما يصل قطر توربين صغير يستخدم لتشغيل آلات ورشة إلى حوالي سنتيمترين ونصف السنتيمتر وينتج نحو 750 واطًا.وفي عام 1827م أنشأ المهندس الفرنسي بنوا فورنيرون أول توربين مائي مغلق ناجح، وبعد نجاح فورنيرون تغلّب المهندسون على معظم العقبات التي حالت دون إنشاء توربين مائي فعال.


كيف يعمل التوربين


العضو الدوَّار هو الجزء الذي يدور في التوربين. ففي التوربين البسيط يوجد قرص أو عجلة مركّبة على محور. يوضع هذا المحور إما أفقيًًًّا أو عموديًًًّا. وتوجد على حافة العجلة ريشات منحنية أو سطول توجّه الصّنابير أو البوّابات المتحرّكة المسمّاة ريش التوجيه السائل إلى الريشات أو السّطول، وتضبط سرعتها. وفي العديد من التوربينات، هناك غلاف يحيط بالعضو الدوّار. والغلاف يحفظ السّائل على العضو الدوّار حتى لا تضيع أيّة كمية من طاقة السائل.
وعندما يمرّ السّائل عبر التوربين فإنه يرتطم أو يدفع الريشات أو السّطول ويجعل العجلة تدور. وعندما تدور العجلة، يدور محور العجلة. وهذا المحور متّصل مباشرة، أو عن طريق مسنّات متتالية، بمولّد كهربائيّ، أو ضاغط هواء، أو أيّ آلة أخرى، لذلك فدوران العضو الدوّار يُشغّل آلة ما.
بعض التوربينات يكون فيها عضو دوّار ذو عجلة واحدة فقط. ولكن، بعض الأعضاء الدوّارة الأخرى يكون فيها 50 عجلة أو أكثر. وتزيد العجلات الكثيرة من فعاليّة التوربين، لأن كل عجلة تستخرج طاقة زائدة من السّائل المتحرّك. فالتوربين الذي فيه أكثر من عجلة، تكون جميع العجلات فيه مركبة على محور واحد، مرتبة الواحدة تلو الأخرى. وهناك طوق ريشات منحنية مثبتة في الجدار الدّاخلي للغلاف، وهذا الطوق مقابل للعجلة. وتوجِّه هذه الريشات المثبتة السّائل إلى العجلة، وتُسمى العجلة وطوق الريشات الثابتة المرحلة. والتوربينات المتعدّدة المراحل هي التوربينات التي بها مراحل عدة. 


أنواع التوربينات (العنفات)

تُقَسّم التوربينات أحيانًا حسب طريقة تشغيلها. وتشغل جميع التوربينات بالدّفع أو بردّ الفعل، أو بهما معًا. ففي توربين الدّفع تجعل قوّة السائل سريع الحركة عند ارتطامه بالريشات، العضو الدّوار يدور. وفي توربين رد الفعل، يدور العضو الدّوار نتيجة لضغط السّائل على الريشات.

يعتمد التّقسيم المعهود للتوربينات على نوع السّائل الذي يُديرها؛ وطبقًا لهذا التقسيم، هنالك أربعة أنواع من التوربينات: 1- التوربين المائي 2- التوربين البخاري 3- التوربين الغازي 4- التوربين الهوائي.


التوربين المائي. يسمّى كذلك التوربين الهيدرولي. معظم التوربينات المائية تديرها شلاّلات مائية أو مياه مخزّنة خلف سدود. وتستخدم هذه التوربينات في تشغيل مولّدات كهربائية في محطّات القدرة الكهرومائية. وهناك ثلاثة أنواع رئيسيّة من التوربينات المائية: 1- عجلة بلتون 3- توربين فرانسيس 3- توربين كابلن. ويعتمد نوع التوربين المستخدم في أي مصنع على ارتفاع الضّغط الموجود. وارتفاع الضّغط هو المسافة التي تسقطها المياه قبل أن ترتطم بالتوربين. ويتدرج ارتفاع الضغط من حوالي مترين ونصف المتر إلى أكثر من 300م.








التوربين المائي يديره الماء السّاقط من مكان مرتفع عبر أنبوب أو أي قناة أخرى. توربين بلتون المبين في الشكل يدير مولدًا كهربائيًا في مصنع للورق.​عجلة بلتون. هي التوربين الذي يعمل بالدّفع ويُستخدم عندما يكون ارتفاع الضّغط أكثر من 300م. يتكوّن العضو الدّوار في عجلة بلتون من عجلة واحدة فقط مركّبة على محور أفقي. وهذه العجلة فيها سطول على شكل أكواب على حافتها الخارجيّة. ويسقط الماء من بحيرة أو خزّان على التوربين من خلال أنبوب طويل يسمّى البربخ. وتزيد الصّنابير ـ وعددها من واحد إلى سِتّة ـ والموجودة في نهاية القناة، من سرعة تدفّق الماء، وتوجّه الماء إلى السّطول، فتدير قوة هذه النوافير المائية عالية السّرعة العجلة.







عجلة بلتون توربين مائي يعمل بالدفع. قوة ضرب الماء على عجلة التوربين تجعلها تدور. تتساقط المياه إلى جهة التوربين عبر أنبوب يسمى قناة ضبط جريان الماء وتضرب المياه السطول الموجودة على العجلة على شكل نافورة عالية السرعة.


[BLINK]يتبع................[/BLINK]


----------



## صناعة المعمار (9 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ............. نتابع مع انواع التوربينات


التوربينات البخارية. وهي تشغِّل المولدات الكهربائيّة في معظم محطّات القدرة، وتشغّل كذلك السّفن والآلات الثّقيلة. وتُعدُّ التوربينات البخارية ذات المراحل المتعدّدة من أقوى المحرّكات في العالم، حيث تنتج بعض التوربينات البخاريّة طاقة مقدارها حوالي 750 مليون واط.تعمل التوربينات البخارية بالبخار. وفي معظم الحالات، ينتج البخار عن طريق تسخين الماء في غلاّية وقودها من الفحم الحجري، أو الزيت أو الغاز الطبيعي. أما في محطّات القدرة النّووية فتحّول الحرارة الناتجة عن انشطار الذّرة في المفاعل النووي الماء إلى بخار.
يدخل البخار إلى التوربين ودرجة حرارته مرتفعة جدًّا تصل إلى 650°م وضغطه مرتفع يصل إلى 250كجم/سم². ويندفع هذا البخار المضغوط عبر التوربين، جاعلاً عجلات التوربين تدور بسرعة. تُصمَّم التوربينات البخارية لكي تعمل بمبدأ الدفع ومبدأ رد الفعل أو بهما معًا.
في التوربين الدفعي البسيط يركب عدد من العجلات التي تحمل كل منها صف من الريش بطول محيطها, على عامود واحد مشترك. ويوجد أمام كل عجلة قرص معدني ساكن, به فتحات تعمل بمثابةفوهات لتوجيه منافث البخار إلى الريش, وبعد مرور البخار إلى الريش العجلة الأولى فإنه بواسطة مجموعة أخرى من الفوهات إلى المجموعة الثانية, وهكذا خلال المراحل المتتالية, حتى تستنفذ كل الطاقة النافعة بالبخار.
في التوربين الذي يعمل برد الفعل فتستبدل بالفوهات حلقات من الريش الساكنة تتخلل صفوف الريش المتحركة, ويمكن الحصول على القدرة (القوى المتحركة) بتأثير رد الفعل الناشيء من البخار نتيجة لمروره بين الريش المتحركة والساكنة.
نظرا لان البخار يفقد بعضا من قوته بعد مروره بكل حلقة من الحلقات ذات الريش, لذا فأن هذه الحلقات تصنع بأقطار متدرجة في الكبر حتى يمكن الحصول على أقصى جهد ممكن من البخار الذي ينخفض ضغطه بعد كل مرحلة.

ومعظم التوربينات البخاريّة الحديثة تكون فيها 50 مرحلة أو أكثر جميعها مثبّتة على محور أفقي. وتحتوي كل مرحلة من مراحل التوربين على عجلة ومجموعة ريشات ثابتة. وتجعل أشكال الريشات المنحنية في كل من العجلات والحلقات الثابتة الفراغات بينها تعمل كأنها صنابير، وتُوجِّه هذه الصّنابير البخار وتزيد من سرعته قبل أن يدخل المرحلة التّالية. ويسلك البخار طريقًا متعرجًا بين ريشات العجلة في مرحلة، والريشات الثابتة في المرحلة التي تليها.
وعند مرور البخار عبر مراحل التوربين العديدة، يزداد حجم هذا البخار إلى 1,000 مرة عما كان عليه سابقًا، لذلك نجد أن أي مرحلة في التوربين أكبر من المرحلة التي تسبقها حتى تزداد فعاليّة استفادتها من البخار المتمدّد. ويعطي هذا التّرتيب التوربين البخاري شكله المخروطي المعتاد.
والتوربينات البخارية تكون مكثّفة أو غير مكثّفة، ويعتمد ذلك على غرض استخدام البخار عند خروجه من التوربين. فالبخار الخارج من توربين مكثّف يذهب مباشرة إلى المكثف. ويحوِّل الماء البارد ـ الذي يجري في أنابيب داخل المُكثّف ـ البخار إلى الماء. لذلك يوجِد جوًّا من الفراغ، لأن حجم الماء أقلّ بكثير من حجم البخار. ويساعد هذا الفراغ على تدفّق البخار عبر التوربين. ويُضخّ هذا الماء مرة أخرى إلى الغلاّية ليتحول إلى بخار مرة أخرى. أما البخار غير المكثّف الخارج من التوربين فلا يحوّل إلى ماء، بل يُستخدم للتّدفئة في المنازل ولأغراض صناعية أخرى.





كيف يعمل التوربين البخاري يندفع البخار عبر التوربين البخاري، محركًا مجموعة من العجلات ذات الريشات على محور واحد. وبعد أن يخرج البخار من التوربين، يحوله المكثف إلى ماء كما في الشكل الأيمن. أما الشكل الأيسر فيبين وضع مجموعة من الريشات الثابتة بين كل عجلة متحركة، وتوجه كل من الريشات الثابتة وريشات العجلة البخار وتزيد من سرعته. 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

التوربين الغازي. وهو يحرق أنواعًا من الوقود مثل الزّيت والغاز الطّبيعي وعلى السولار والجازولين وحتى على النفط الخام (مع بعض الإضافات الكيمياوية والترتيبات).
فبدلاً من استخدام الحرارة لإنتاج البخار ـ كما في توربينات البخار ـ فإن توربينات الغاز تستخدم الغازات الساخنة مباشرة. وتُستخدم توربينات الغاز لتشغيل السفن، وسيّارات السباق،كما تستخدم في محّركات الطائرة النفاثة.
إضافة لاستخدامه في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية وخصوصا في تجاوز ساعات الذروة. من مزاياه سرعة التشغيل (بعكس التوربين البخاري الذي يحتاج إلى ترتيبات وتحضير أولي).

يتكون التوربين الغازي من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية:

•	ضاغط الهواء (The Air Compressor) يقوم بأخذ الهواء من الجو المحيط ويرفع ضغطه إلى عشرات الضغوط الجوية.

•	غرفة الاحتراق (The Combustion Chamber) فيها يختلط الهواء المضغوط الآتي من ضاغطة الهواء مع الوقود ويحترقان معا بواسطة وسائل خاصة بالاشتعال, وتكون نواتج الاحتراق من غازات مختلفة وعلى درجات حرارة عالية وضغط مرتفع. 

•	التوربين (The Turbine) ويكون محوره أفقي مربوط من ناحية مع محور ضاغطة الهواء مباشرة ومن ناحية أخرى مع الحمل الميكانيكي المراد تدويره (كأن يكون مولد كهربائي مثلا) ومن خلال صندوق تروس (Gear Box) لخفض السرعة لأن سرعة دوران التوربين تكون عالية جدا. 

تدخل الغازات الناتجة عن الاحتراق في التوربين فتصطدم بريشه الكثيرة العدد ثم إلى مدخنة..
وتستفيد معظم أنظمة التوربين الغازي من الغازات الساخنة الخارجة من التوربين. ففي بعض الأنظمة تدور بعض هذه الغازات، وتذهب إلى جهاز يسمى المجدّد. وهناك تُستخدم هذه الغازات لتسخين الهواء المضغوط بعد خروجه من ضاغط الهواء. وقبل دخوله غرفة الاحتراق يقلل تسخين الهواء المضغوط بهذه الطّريقة من كمية الوقود المستخدم لعملية الاحتراق. وفي المحرّكات النّفاثة، يُستخدم معظم الغاز لإنتاج قوّة الدّفع. تعمل التوربينات الغازية عند درجة حرارة أعلى من التوربينات البخارية. وتزيد فعاليّة التوربين كلما زادت درجة حرارة تشغيلها؛ فدرجة حرارة تشغيل معظم توربينات الغاز هي 875°م أو أكثر






كيف يعمل نظام التوربين الـغـازي​ 
من عيوب التوربين الغازي:3: هو انخفاض كفاءته (Efficiency) حيث تتراوح بين 15 و 25% وتتأثر كثيرا بدرجة حرارة المحيط (درجة حرارة الجو), كما أن عمرها التشغيلي قصير نسبيا وتستهلك كمية اكبر من الوقود (بالمقارنة مع محطات البخارية).

تحتاج التوربينات الغازية لتشغيلها بأمان وسلامة إلى بعض المعدات والآلات المساعدة (Auxiliaries) على النحو التالي:
•	مصافي الهواء قبل دخوله إلى ضاغطة الهواء. 
•	مساعد التشغيل الأولي أي (بادئ تشغيل Starter), وهو إما محرك كهربائي أو محرك ديزل. 
•	وسائل أو منظومة للإشعال. 
•	منظومة تبريد. 
•	منظومة سيطرة ومعدات قياس الحرارة والضغط في كل مرحلة من مراحل العمل. 


 اليكم موقع يبين صورة متحركة لعمل التوربين الغازي:1: :77: 

http://www.alphapowersystems.nl/v94.2 animation.gif

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

التوربينات الهوائية: وهي مشهورة باسم الطواحين الهوائية، وتشغلها الرياح. طوّرت هذه التوربينات قبل حوالي 1,300 سنة، وكان استخدامها الرئيسي في الماضي هو طحن الحبوب وضخ الماء. وفي نهاية القرن الثّامن عشر الميلادي كان استخدام الطواحين الهوائية قد انتشر في بلدان كثيرة في جميع أنحاء العالم. وفي القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي، بدأ في بعض البلدان استبدال توربينات مغلفة ذات فعاليّه أفضل. وخلال السبعينيات من القرن العشرين، أدى نقصان النفط إلى زيادة الرغبة في استخدام التوربينات الهوائية لتوليد الكهرباء.






التركيب العام لتوربين هوائي​
هناك نوعان رئيسيان من التوربينات الهوائية: 1- التوربين الهوائي ذو المحور الأفقي 2- التوربين الهوائي ذو المحور العمودي.
التوربينات الهوائية ذوات المحاور الأفقية. المتعارف عليه من هذا النّوع يكون فيه أعضاء دوّارة من عدة مراوح أو ريشات ويدخل ضمنها الطواحين الهوائية الهولندية والطواحين الهوائية الأمريكيّة. انظر: الطاحونة الهوائية. والأنواع المطوّرة من هذه الطواحين والتي تستخدم لتوليد الكهرباء تكون فيها ريشتان دافعتان. ويوضع العضو الدّوار في هذه التوربينات فوق برج مرتفع يرفع الريشتين عاليًا فوق سطح الأرض لكي تتأثرا بالرّيح. ومن أجل زيادة فعاليّة التوربين، فلا بد أن توجّه الريشتان للريح، والمحور يجب أن يكون موازيًا لمجرى الريح. وعندما تهبّ الرّيح، يدور العضو الدّوار وذلك نتيجة ارتطام الهواء بالريشتين ذواتي الشّكل الخاص. وهذا النوع من التوربينات مصمم ليتحمّل التّغيّرات في سرعة أو اتجاه الريح. ومن الممكن تغيير زاوية الريشتين لكي يعمل التوربين بسرعة ثابتة، بغضّ النّظر عن سرعة الرّيح. كذلك، من الممكن إدارة هذه التوربينات حول محور عمودي لكي تكون ريشتا التوربين دائمًا مقابلتين للريح.
التوربينات الهوائية ذوات المحاور العمودية. طوّر المخترع الفرنسي جورج داريو في العشرينيّات من القرن العشرين أفضل توربين هوائي ذي محور عمودي من ناحية الفعاليّة. يشبه توربين داريو الهوائي خافقة بيض عملاقة. ويوجد في هذا التوربين ريشتان أو ثلاث منحنية ومتّصلة عند الطرفين بعمود رأسي. ويتأثر توربين داريو بأي ريح تهبّ بغضّ النّظر عن اتجاهها.







توربين داريو الهوائي توربين هوائي ذو محور عمودي. فعالية توربين داريو الهوائي عالية جدًّا فباستطاعته أن يستفيد من حركة الريح في أي اتجاه






الطاحونة الهوائية التقليدية وفيها ريشات متجهة من محور أفقي. فمنذ نحو 1,300 سنة وطواحين الهواء تنتج طاقة ميكانيكية لضخ الماء ولأغراض أخرى.​

تم بحمد الله

المراجع

http://www.mawsoah.net/maogen.asp?main2&articleid=195330_0

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/توربين_بخاري

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/توربين_غازي

والموضوع على الرابط التالي به روابط مهمة وكتب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19581

وكتابين مهمين عن التوربينات الهوائية كان قد اوردهما المهندس محمد الكردي على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=23855


تحياتي لكم وانتظر اضافاتكم:84:


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (12 أغسطس 2006)

*درس شيق ... وأود أن أضيف بعض التفاصيل*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحيي كاتب هذا الموضوع والدرس المفيد ...

الأخت صناعة المعمار جزاك الله خيرا ...

هناك إضافات سأقوم بذكرها تتعلق بالتوربينات... وإن شاء الله إنها تفيد القراء ... وطبعا هذا بعد إذن المشرفين .


يصنف التوربين بأنه من المحركات الدواره Rotating Equipment أو Rotary Engine​



أبدأ مستعينا بالله بالتوربينه البخارية وهذا اقتباس من مشاركة سابقة لي .​



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> أود في هذا الموضوع إعطاء أخواني الأعضاء معلومات مفيدة عن التوربينة البخارية Steam Turbine ، وسوف أبدأ في عرض تصور لوضع التوربينة البخارية داخل دائرة بسيطة من دوائر محطات القوى .​
> 
> 
> ...


 
معلومات عن التوربينة البخارية Steam Turbine ​ 
هذه صورة حقيقية لأحد أحجام التوربينة البخارية​ 


 

سأكمل الإضافات حول التوربينة الغازية في المشاركة القادمة .​ 
تحياتي العطرة​


----------



## skanom (13 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا أخي على هذه المعلومات
أما بعد فإني أردة أن أضيف نوع آخر من التربيون وهو التربيون المغنطيسي والكهرو مغنطيسي وهو من أهم التربينات فهو يعطي حركة الدوران بدون أن نحتاج إلى كمية كبيرة من الماء أو الهواء ونضرا لصغر حجمه يمكن استعماله كمحرك لسيارات أو كمولد لطاقة في أي ظرف من الظروف الطبيعية.











في هذه الصورة ترون كيفية وضع أقراص المغنطيس للحصول على حركة الدوران

في الصور التالية مولد لطاقة باستعمال الطاقة المغنطيسية :








http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/788/image004zz1.gif

في الرابط التالي تسجيل لحركة الدوران لهذا المحرك :
http://www.perendev-power.com/Download/magmotor%20web.wmv

في الصورة التالية نموذج من المولد الكهر مغناطسية الذي يعطي 1000 واط في الساعة وقع استعمالها كمحرك لسيارة :


----------



## skanom (13 أغسطس 2006)

*كيفية صنع محرك بسيط تصل سرعته إلى 10000 دورة في الدقيقة*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم​ 
في ما يلي كيفية صنع محرك كهر مغنطيسي بسيط يصل إلى سرعة دوران 10000 في الدقيقة وذلك باستعمال المعدات التالية :




كما ترون يمكنكم القيام بهذه التجربة باستعمال التجهيزات التالية فقط :
- بطرية 1.5 Volt
- سلك كهربائي
- قرص مغنطيسي صغير الحجم من المستحسن من مادة neodymium
- مسمار كما هو مبين في الصورة





ألصق المغنطيس برأس المسمار لا يجب أن يتجاوز وزنهما معا طاقة جذب المغنطيس




http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/5016/208883275fc7672ee42jm7.jpg
للحصول على حركة الدوران ألصق السلك من جهة بالمنطقة السلبية للبطارية والأخرى بالمغنطيس

في الرابط التالي شريط يصف كيفية عمل هذا المحرك :
http://www.evilmadscientist.com/media/homopolar.mov


----------



## صناعة المعمار (13 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

عن التوربينات الغازية اليكم هذا الملف

منقول للامانة


----------



## جيهان كمال (14 أغسطس 2006)

*معلومات متواضعة عن الموضوع*

توربين غازي

مخطط للتوربين الغازي
التوربين الغازي (Gas Turbine) لهذا النوع من التوربينات استخدامات كثيرة فهو يستخدم في الطائرات ذات الدفع النفاث ووسائط النقل البحري والبري إضافة لاستخدامه في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية وخصوصا في تجاوز ساعات الذروة. من مزاياه سرعة التشغيل (بعكس التوربين البخاري الذي يحتاج إلى ترتيبات وتحضير أولي).
يعمل التوربين الغازي على أنواع كثيرة من الوقود, فهو يعمل على الغاز الطبيعي (Natural Gas) وعلى السولار والجازولين وحتى على النفط الخام (مع بعض الإضافات الكيمياوية والترتيبات).
من عيوب التوربين الغازي هو انخفاض كفاءته (Efficiency) حيث تتراوح بين 15 و 25% وتتأثر كثيرا بدرجة حرارة المحيط (درجة حرارة الجو), كما أن عمرها التشغيلي قصير نسبيا وتستهلك كمية اكبر من الوقود (بالمقارنة مع محطات البخارية).
يتكون التوربين الغازي من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية:
•	ضاغط الهواء (The Air Compressor) يقوم بأخذ الهواء من الجو المحيط ويرفع ضغطه إلى عشرات الضغوط الجوية. 
•	غرفة الاحتراق (The Combustion Chamber) فيها يختلط الهواء المضغوط الآتي من ضاغطة الهواء مع الوقود ويحترقان معا بواسطة وسائل خاصة بالاشتعال, وتكون نواتج الاحتراق من غازات مختلفة وعلى درجات حرارة عالية وضغط مرتفع. 
•	التوربين (The Turbine) ويكون محوره أفقي مربوط من ناحية مع محور ضاغطة الهواء مباشرة ومن ناحية أخرى مع الحمل الميكانيكي المراد تدويره (كأن يكون مولد كهربائي مثلا) ومن خلال صندوق تروس (Gear Box) لخفض السرعة لأن سرعة دوران التوربين تكون عالية جدا. 
تدخل الغازات الناتجة عن الاحتراق في التوربين فتصطدم بريشه الكثيرة العدد ثم إلى مدخنة.
تحتاج التوربينات الغازية لتشغيلها بأمان وسلامة إلى بعض المعدات والآلات المساعدة (Auxiliaries) على النحو التالي:
•	مصافي الهواء قبل دخوله إلى ضاغطة الهواء. 
•	مساعد التشغيل الأولي أي (بادئ تشغيل Starter), وهو إما محرك كهربائي أو محرك ديزل. 
•	وسائل أو منظومة للإشعال. 
•	منظومة تبريد. 
•	منظومة سيطرة ومعدات قياس الحرارة والضغط في كل مرحلة من مراحل العمل. 
*توليد الكهرباء بالتوربينات الغازية Gas Turbine *
تعتبر محطات توليد الكهرباء العاملة بالتوربينات الغازية حديثة العهد نسبيا ويعتبر الشرق الأوسط من اكثر البلدان استعمالا لها . وهي ذات سعات وأحجام مختلفة من 1 ميغاواط الى 250ميغاواط ، تستعمل عادة أثناء ذروة الحمل في البلدان التي يوجد فيها محطات توليد بخارية أو مائية ، علما أن فترة إقلاعها وإيقافها تتراوح بين دقيقتين وعشرة دقائق.

وفي معظم الشرق الأوسط ، تستعمل التوربينات الغازية لتوليد الطاقة طوال اليوم بما فيه فترة الذروة . ونجد اليوم في الأسواق وحدات متنقلة من هذه المولدات لحالات الطوارئ مختلفة الأحجام والقدرات .

تمتاز هذه المولدات ببساطتها ورخص ثمنها نسبيا وسرعة تركيبها وسهولة صيانتها وهي لا تحتاج إلى مياه كثيرة للتبريد . كما تمتاز بإمكانية استعمال العديد من أنواع الوقود ( البترول الخام النقي – الغاز الطبيعي – الغاز الثقيل وغيرها ... ) وتمتاز كذلك بسرعة التشغيل وسرعة الإيقاف . 

وأما سيئاتها فهي ضعف المردود الذي يتراوح بين 15 و 25 % كما أن عمرها الزمني قصير نسبيا وتستهلك كمية اكبر من الوقود بالمقارنة مع محطات التوليد الحرارية البخارية .

مكونات محطات التوربينات الغازية Components of Gas Turbines 

إن الأجزاء الرئيسية التي تتكون منها محطة التوليد بالتوربينات الغازية هي ما يلي : 

أ ) ضاغط الهواء The Air Compressor 

وهو يأخذ الهواء من الجو المحيط ويرفع ضغطه الى عشرات الضغوط الجوية .

ب) غرفة الاحتراق The Combustion Chamber 

وفيها يختلط الهواء المضغوط الآتي من مكبس الهواء مع الوقود ويحترقان معا 

بواسطة وسائل خاصة بالاشتعال . وتكون نواتج الاحتراق من الغازات المختلفة على درجات حرارة عالية وضغط مرتفع .
التوربين The Turbine 

وهي عبارة عن توربين محورها أفقي مربوط من ناحية مع محور مكبس الهواء مباشرة و من ناحية أخرى مع المولد ولكن بواسطة صندوق تروس لتخفيف السرعة لأن سرعة دوران التوربين عالية جدا لا تتناسب مع سرعة دوران المولد الكهربائي . تدخل الغازات الناتجة عن الاحتراق في التوربين فتصطدم بريشها الكثيرة العدد من ناحية الضغط المنخفض ( يتسع قطر التوربين من هذه الناحية) الى الهواء عن طريق مدخنة .
*التربينات الغازية*

تتكون التربينات الغازية من اجزاء رئيسيةهى :
1- بادىء للحركة Self ignition 
2-ضاغط الهواء compressor
3-غرف الحريق combustion chamber
(غالبا ما تكون غرفة حريق واحدة او عشرة او اكثر) 
4- تربينة Turbine
5- مولد الكهرباء Generators
6- مدخنة لخروج العادم Exhaust 

كيف تعمل التربينات الغازية How gas Turbine Work ?

عندما يبدا تشغيل الوحدة يقوم بادىء الحركة(وهو غالبا مايكون موتور كهربى او محرك ديزل) يقوم بادىء الحركة بتدوير عمود الضاغط والتربين فيدخل الهواء الجوى المفلتر الى الضاغط الذى يقوم بضغطه ولتفادى التضاغطات والتخلخلات داخل الضاغط يوجد بلوف نزف على الضاغط تكون مفتوحة فى بداية التشغيل لحمايته وايضا ريش التوجيه فى مدخل الضاغط التى تكون مقفولة نسبيا فى حال بدء التشغيل وعندما تصل السرعةالى %95 تبدا بلوف النزف فى الغلق وتبدا ريش التوجيه فى الفتح لزيادة كمية الهواء التى يمكن سحبه من الجو
2-يدخل الهواء المضغوط الى غرف الحريق فى التجويف بين جسم غرف الحريق وبين الاسطوانة الداخلية liners وتمد الفوانى غرف الحريق بالوقود (ديزل او سولار او نافتا ) كله حيث يختلط الوقود بهواء الاشتعال مع شرارة من بادىء الشرارةspark plug التى تكون فى اثنين من الغرف ومنها يصل الاشتعال الى باقى الغرف عبر انابيب بين الغرف
3-تتمد الغازات الساخنة من غرف الحريق الى انابيب ناقلة موصلة بنهاية غرف الحريق وتندفع الى التربينة التى تتكون من مرحلتين كل مرحلة مكونة من صف ثابت وهو الفوانى وصف متحرك وهو الريش فى كل صف من الفوانى تزداد طاقة الحركة للغازات المندفعة ويصاحبها انخفاض فى الضغط وفى صف الريش المتحركة تتحول الطاقة الحركية الى شغل يفيد فى تدوير عمود التربين
3- بعد المرور علىالمرحلة الثانية من الريش المتحركة تندفع الغازات الى المخنة عبر عدد من المراوح لتحويل اتجاه العادم من من الاتجاه المحورى اتجاه العمود الى الاتجاه القطرى وبذلك يقل ضغط غازات العادم بحيث يكون قريب من الضغط الجوى حتى لاتحدث أصوات شديدة ومنها الى المدخنة
4- يستفاد من هذه الطاقة فى تدوير المولد الذى يتم فيه توليد الكهرباء
5- تتميز التربينات الغازية بسهولة تركيبها فى اشهر قليلة وأيضا سرعة تشغليها ودخولها على الشبكة من ستة الى ثلاثة عشرة دقيقة ولكن نظرا لكفاءتها الحرارية المنخفضة التى تصل الى 21% حيث انها تطلق فى الهواء كميات كبيرة من الغازات بدرجة حرارة عالية فلا يستفاد من هذه الطاقة الحرارية ولذلك يتم تشغيلها فى أوقات الذروة فقط فى حالة الشبكات الكبيرة.


----------



## جيهان كمال (14 أغسطس 2006)

* التوربين البخاري*
توربين بخاري Steam Turbine ويطلق اسم العنفة على التوربين , والتوربين البخاري هو من أهم أنواع التوربينات التي تستخدم في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية.
يتكون التوربين من جزئين رئيسيين هما:
•	الجزء الدوار. 
•	الجزء الساكن. 


مكونات التوربين البخاري
تقسم التوربينات حسب الطريقة التي يوجه بها البخار إلى ريش Blades الجزء الدوار وتقسم إلى قسمين:
•	توربينات دفعية. 
•	توربينات تعمل برد الفعل. 
في التوربين الدفعي البسيط يركب عدد من العجلات التي تحمل كل منها صف من الريش بطول محيطها, على عامود واحد مشترك. ويوجد أمام كل عجلة قرص معدني ساكن, به فتحات تعمل بمثابةفوهات لتوجيه منافث البخار إلى الريش, وبعد مرور البخار إلى الريش العجلة الأولى فإنه بواسطة مجموعة أخرى من الفوهات إلى المجموعة الثانية, وهكذا خلال المراحل المتتالية, حتى تستنفذ كل الطاقة النافعة بالبخار.
في التوربين الذي يعمل برد الفعل فتستبدل بالفوهات حلقات من الريش الساكنة تتخلل صفوف الريش المتحركة, ويمكن الحصول على القدرة (القوى المتحركة) بتأثير رد الفعل الناشيء من البخار نتيجة لمروره بين الريش المتحركة والساكنة.
نظرا لان البخار يفقد بعضا من قوته بعد مروره بكل حلقة من الحلقات ذات الريش, لذا فأن هذه الحلقات تصنع بأقطار متدرجة في الكبر حتى يمكن الحصول على أقصى جهد ممكن من البخار الذي ينخفض ضغطه بعد كل مرحلة.


----------



## جيهان كمال (14 أغسطس 2006)

*تحسين و تخفيض المفقودات بمحطات التوليد*

تحسين و تخفيض المفقودات بمحطات التوليد 

1.	تحسين الكفاءه الكليه للمحطه بتطبيق نظام الصيانات و العمرات
2.	استخدام التكنولوجيا الحديثه مثل المحطات ذات الدوره المركبه (combined cycle)
3.	تغيير الغلايات القديمه boilers .
4.	رفع (up rating) للمولدات الحراريه القديمه .
5.	استخدام التصميمات ذات الكفاءه العاليه في الإنشاءات الهيدروليكية الجديدة
6.	استبدال التوربينات القديمه .
7.	إدخال نظام تحديث التحكم في التشغيل لتوفير الوقود و الوقت و تقليل الأعطال 
8.	تعديل في كميات الوقود المستخدم طبقاً للقيمه الحراريه .
و كذا معايرة وإصلاح عدادات الطاقه وذلك لحساب الاستهلاك الحقيقي . 
حدوث المفقودات في مكونات الشبكات الكهربائيه :

المكونات ( المعدات )	فقد الطاقه كنسبه 
من الحمل الكلي %
قواطع التيار للتركيب خارج المباني Outdoor circuit + breake 0.002 – 0.015
المولدات Generators 0.09 – 3.5
مجموعة مفاتيح الجهد المتوسط Medium voltage switchgears	0.05- 0.02
مفاعلات الحد من Limiting reactors - current	0.09-0.30
المحولات Transformers 0.4 - 1.90
مفاتيح الفصل علي الحمل Load break switches	0.003 – 0.025
مبدآت الحركه للجهد المتوسط M. voltage stators	0.02 – 0.15
مسار القضبان 480 V >=
480 V >= BUS WAY	
0.05 – 0.50
مجموعة مفاتيح الجهد المنخفض Low voltage switch gear	0.13 – 0.34
مراكز التحكم في المحركات M. control center 0.01 – 0.4
الكابلات Cables 1.0 – 4.0
المحركات 1 – 10 HP 1 – 200 HP 

200 – 1500 HP 1500 HP	14.0 – 35.0
6.0 –12.0
4.0 – 7.0
2.3 – 4.0
الموحدات الكبيره RECTIFIRES	3.0 – 9.0
مدبرات السرعه المتغيره الاستاتيكيه Static variable speed drive 4.0 – 15.0
المكثفات Capacitors	0.5 – 2.0
الأضاءه Lighting 3.0 - 9.0
*العلاقه بين المولد و التربينه : -* 

العلاقه الهندسيه في أبسط صورها :

I / 2 d ( w 2 / dt ) = Pt - Pg 

where: 

I : Shaft Line Moment Of Inertia Around .

W : Angular Velocity 

T : Time 

PT : Turbine Power Output

PG : Generator Power Output

و ذلك لتحقيق الآتي : 

1.	تردد الشبكه يظل ثابت و سرعة عمود التربينه و المولد تظل مواكبه هذه السرعه .
2.	أي تحميل زياد ه علي المولد يتبعه زيادة تحميا التربينه و العكس صحيح مع ثبات سرعة عمود التربينه و المولد .
3.	و لتحقيق ذلك يوجد نظام تحكم لتحقيق هذه العلاقه 

لذلك يجب تقليل الفاقد في التربينه و المولد لأنهم متلازمان في توليد الطاقه الكهربائيه .

تحسين و تخفيض المفقودات في التربينات :

1.	المفقودات الداخلية .

2.	المفقودات الخارجيه .

3.	المفقودات الميكانيكيه . 
1-	المفقودات الداخليه 
ناتج من خلال احتكاك البخار المار بين الجزء الثابت و المتحرك من خلال المساحات المسموح بها 
2-	المفقودات الخارجيه 
ناتج عن تهريب البخار من خلال حلقات مانع التسريب 

3– المفقودات الميكانيكيه : 

ناتج عن الفقد خلال كراسي عمود التربينه والكراسي الدائريه و كراسي الصد شكلل(3) هذه المفقودات يجب أن تقنن خلال عمليات الصيانه و العمرات و تراجع الأبعاد حسب التصميمات لتقليل الفقد .
الفقد في المولدات 
من المعروف أن المولدات هي المعده التي تحول الطاقه الميكانيكيه غلي طاقه كهربائيه للمولدات وظيفتين رئيسيتين هما : 

1.	إنتاج قدره فعاله MW
2.	إنتاج قدره غير فعاله M VAR
تتحكم التربينه في القدره الفعاله المولده فزيادة فتح صمام بخار التربينه تتولد قدره فعاله أكثر و العكس بالعكس .
يمثل عضو الأثاره بمصدر جهد تيار مستمر( DC) التحكم في تيارالمجال (FIELD CURRENT) يؤدي إلي التحكم في مصدر الجهد الداخلي للمولد E و بذلك يتم التحكم في جهد مخرج المولد V.
المفقودات :
عادة تشمل مفقودات المولدات علي مفقودات الاحتكاك بالهواء أو الغاز (windage loss) و مفقودات الاحتكاك friction ولا تشمل المفقودات الناتجه عن التحميل (bearing) أوعن مانعات التسريب seal ويوضح الجدول (1) كفاءة أو مفقودات مولدات قدرات مختلفه ، جهد 13.8 KV و سرعة 3600 RPM و تعتمد كفاءة (أو الفقد) للمولدات علي نسبة التحميل و نظام التبريد هواء أو هيدروجين وعند تحـويل الوقود إلي طاقه ميكانيكيه قبل الدخول عـلي عمـود التربينه يحـدث فـقد حـراري ( Thermal Losses ) و يمثل الفقد الحراري نسبه كبيره من فقد الطاقه 
يستعمل الهيدروجين عادة للتبريد داخل المولد لأنه أعلي في معدل الأنتقال الحراري عن الهواء يجب الحرص في زيادة ضغط الهيدروجين داخل المولد عن الحد المسموح به لأن ذلك يزيد من معدل تهريب الهيدروجين .


----------



## صناعة المعمار (21 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


لمن يريد كتب عن  turbine في مصافي البترول و طرق الفحص و التصميم
الرجوع الى الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27227

ونتمنى ان يشاركنا الاخ مجدي باركه الله


----------



## skanom (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذه صور أخرى لمحرك مغنطيسي أكثر بساطة في الصنع


----------



## skanom (3 سبتمبر 2006)

في ما يلي صورة لكيفية استخدام هذا المولد للحصول على طاقة الكهرباء





كما ترون يمكنكم ربط هذا المولد بجهاز الألترنتور "Alternator" لتحويل حركة الدوران إلى كهرباء





هذه صورة المولد المغنطيسي الذي أعلنوا أنه سيتم تصنيعه بكمية كبيرة في أربا


----------



## وجدي ابودية (15 نوفمبر 2006)

احتاج الى مادة عن تصميم غرف التبريد مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمود نبيل محمد (16 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو منكم المزيد في موضوع التربينات والمضخات وباقصي وقت


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 نوفمبر 2006)

محمود نبيل محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو منكم المزيد في موضوع التربينات والمضخات وباقصي وقت



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا بك اخي لقد أضفنا أكثر من كتاب ومرجع يمكنك الرجوع اليهم
من الأفضل لو تحدد سؤالك اكثر حتى نستطيع الاجابة


----------



## خليل الزهيري (25 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله في هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## صاحب النقب (30 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مضر الحيالي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ارجو اعطاء درس في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية باستخدام الخلايا الشمسية (solar cell)


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 ديسمبر 2006)

مضر الحيالي قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو اعطاء درس في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية باستخدام الخلايا الشمسية (solar cell)


 

أخي الكريم تم ذلك راجع دروس الدورة


----------



## محمدحميدعبدالله (1 يناير 2007)

أنا مبتدئ وأريدأن أنهل من المعرفة فهل هناك من يمد يد المساعدة


----------



## مصطفى حمزه (5 يناير 2007)

باراك الله فيكم 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (5 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الشيقة والمفيدة وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## هيثم حلمى (17 فبراير 2007)

أنظروا ماذا وجدت .....








و...............
http://i.n.com.com/i/ne/p/2007/Magenn-6-High-Res_353x454.jpg


أما هذه فمحطة كاملة 
http://i.n.com.com/i/ne/p/2007/kitegenerator_def_550x369.jpg

أما هذه فلا أفضلها 

http://i.n.com.com/i/ne/p/2007/SkyWindPower_550x413.jpg


----------



## شوان غازي (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ياأخ هيثم فعلاً صور رهيبة


----------



## salwan (2 مارس 2007)

تسلم يا وردة
ســـــــــــ الأسد ـــــــــــــلوان


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

ايه ده كله يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم


----------



## النبات المعطر (2 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ya9ota (17 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس القطيفةدمشق (1 ديسمبر 2008)

سكراً على هذا الجهد الرائع جداً


----------



## كريم يونس (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله الف خير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي الاسمر (31 أغسطس 2009)

الى كل الاخوة الزملاءالذين شاركوا بهذه المواضيع القيمة دعوة واحدة في هذا الشهر الفضيل وهي : عطر الله ايامكم برائحة الجنة 00أمين


----------



## السيد العاتي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جهد متمييز واتمنى ان احصل على معلومات عن نظام اليطره في توربينات سولر mdg4000


----------



## درديرى (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## power eng (28 نوفمبر 2009)

أريد من فضلكم معلومات عن المخرج الكهربائي لمولدة General Electric ذات توتر 6.3 كيلوفولت المرتبطة مع عنفة بخارية 10 ميغاوات و معلومات عن مقاومة الأرضي لها و تيار القصر و غيرها من المعلومات المتعلقة بدراسة نظام التوليد


----------



## عبد الحفيظ باحر (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورين على هاده المعلومات القيمة جازاك الله بخير


----------



## sleemtaha (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر لكم وبارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## جوهرة مميزة (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعدونيييي من فضلكم*

سلااااااااااااام
انا عندي بحث بعنوااااااااااان 

شرح مبدا تشغيل محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية 


انا بانتضااار مسااااااااعدااااتكم عااجل


----------



## لخضر03 (18 أبريل 2010)

ماهو مثلث السرعات في انسياب الهواء في الكوبريسور compressur axial !


----------



## ahmed malik (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## ahmed malik (16 أغسطس 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## ahmed malik (16 أغسطس 2010)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *Gas Turbine**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التوربينات الغازية[/FONT]*​ *Ahmed Malik**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الإستخدام :-[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ا[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لطائرات النفاثه .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وسائل النقل البرى والبحرى *.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مجال النفط *.*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**Electric Power plant*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]المكونات[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:-[/FONT]*​ *Air compressor**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *Combustion Champer*​ *Gear box*​ *Mechanical Load *​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]المعدات المساعده :-[/FONT]*​ *Air filters*​ [FONT=&quot]بادئ التشغيل . [/FONT]​ *Lubrication Oil.*​ [FONT=&quot].[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]منظومة الإشعال [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]منظومة تبريد الزيت .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]منظومة ماء المولد .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]معدات القياس للحرارة والضغط .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]العيوب :-[/FONT]*​ *Low Efficiency(15 – 25)*​ [FONT=&quot]يتأثر بدرجات حرارة الوسط المحيط *.*[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عمرها التشغيلى قصير نسبياَ_._[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]إستهلاك الوقود_._[/FONT]​ ​


----------



## ندورة (16 أغسطس 2010)

اريد معرفة خطوات توليد الطاقة الكهربية بواسطة التوربينات الغازية


----------



## احمد المهندس الكهر (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​


----------



## safouane (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود طيب جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمود33 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## ابى عبدالرحمن (9 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خير على هذا الموقع الممتاز وعلى هذه المشاركات التي تنم على مستوى عالى ورفيع 
وأتمنى من الله القدير أن يوفق الجميع إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## شكولا (14 مايو 2011)

يسلمو


----------



## SMART2TROY (25 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## امجد عبد الحميد (17 مارس 2013)

مشكووور وتسلم


----------



## NSRELC (30 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم,
معلومات قيمة ,شكرا على الجهود.


----------



## فايزة طارق (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## فايزة طارق (24 يوليو 2013)

انابشكرم قوى على هذا المنتدى رائع جدا


----------



## فايزة طارق (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## فايزة طارق (24 يوليو 2013)

انا عوزة موضوع كامل عن المكثفات البخاريه كامله بانوعها جزاكم الله خير


----------



## فايزة طارق (24 يوليو 2013)

انا مهندسه اعمل فى شركه الكهرباء وعوزة دوره صيانه التربينات


----------



## عبدالله مصطفى 67 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد_فيصل (2 أكتوبر 2014)

تسلم


----------



## محمد_فيصل (2 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكورين


----------



## المهندس محمو ناصر (21 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك موضوع كنت أنتظره وبحثت فيه كثيرا شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد19775 (4 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

